# What weight lifting mat should I get?



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

I've got my weights on a wooden ground floor in my flat and I'm a bit worried about the impact if they were dropped on it. Would some sort of matting help with this?

If so, what's the best value one to get (budget is tight)? The hallway is only slightly wider than the bar.


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

work out how m2 you need

go on google shopping

type in weight lifting mat

sort price low to high


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

just look around on internet sites and look for the best prices...

there are 2 main types of mats...

foam interlocking mats (no good they get out of shape quickly)

the more expensive but a lot better ones are the rubber mats witch are about 3/4" thick...


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I run a conveyor belt company where we specialise in all types of rubber matting from 2mm - 30mm thick.

If any of you guys are after some rubber, pm me and I'll get a price for you.

Mods- not touting for business, just trying to help out if I can. let me know if you'd rather I didn't

If its the sort of thing you guys would be after, maybe I could post a topic about what I do and what the stuff costs.

Cheers

Craig


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I'll have a look online.

Cjones, have you made this for BBing specifically before?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Its designed for all purposes mate.

Aint no weight gonna hurt conveyor belt mate, its designed to take HUGE impact way beyond anything a human can lift.


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

I need the mats to be delivered by this Saturday. Gymratz only do 7-10 day delivery so that is too long. Anyone know anyone that offers quicker delivery on gym mats?


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

if you need them quick go to argos there not the best but they will do


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

If all you need is a rubber matting either end of the bar where the weights get lifted or put down on just get a couple heavy duty rubber door matts, B&Q, Wilkos, Poundland or any hardwear store tend to stock em.


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I can't drive anywhere because I live in London and don't have a car. I'm ordering them from here: http://www.ukfitnesssupplies.co.uk/productdetail.asp?ProductCatalogue=Tile-1m&CartID=212958

Thanks.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Personally i would be laying 3/4'' ply to spread the load a bit and then a bit of rubber each end.

Also,i use quarry conveyor belting i had off a mates brother who works on them,ideal stuff.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 16, 2010)

Just wondering whether you could post a brief review of these interlocking rubber gym mats you ordered. I am just about to outfit a small area of my basement. These simple rubber gym mats could be an alternative to the jigsaw mats you chose as they are cheaper. :confused1: The looks are not so important for the basement.

Would appreciate a very brief review, maybe its worth going for the more expensive jigsaw mats.

Thanks!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I might take CJones up on that offer... sounds ideal, but also you can look at rubber stable mats on ebay, cheap enough and fairly reasonable delivery...


----------

